# Everglades camping and day with guide



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report - and Jason does know his stuff...


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh man... that tarpon in the jungle shot. WOW! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad y'all had a good time! Tarpon in the creeks can be tricky--combat fishing for sure!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Jason is a terrific guide and super tarpon finder and coach! Glad y’all had a good time but have to admit I’m awful jealous.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Killer shot of the tarpon “jumping in the jungle!”


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I was there that Saturday and seen y’all there. I was going to go do a prayer for my friend Ray We put his ashes there. I was in maverick hpx


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

creekfreak said:


> I was there that Saturday and seen y’all there. I was going to go do a prayer for my friend Ray We put his ashes there. I was in maverick hpx


Man, what a cool place to do that. Sorry for your loss


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you have this guides number? thanks


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

You camped on the South entrance to Lostmans? Seen lots of gators there sunning in the winter.
Great report though.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

tailchaser16 said:


> You camped on the South entrance to Lostmans? Seen lots of gators there sunning in the winter.
> Great report though.


Yup, was bummed but we never saw any gators or crocs all weekend


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

flynut said:


> Do you have this guides number? thanks


Capt Jason Sullivan 954-864-0592


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

When did they reopen South Lostmans to camping?
Awesome adventure,thanks for the report and pics.


----------

